# Odd problem with p5-Event-Lib



## KernelPanic (Jul 7, 2009)

I have the following ports installed on FreeBSD 6.3:

libevent-1.4.11
p5-Event-Lib-1.03_2

These are the latest ports.

When I try to use an older program that has these set I get the following error:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/auto/Event/Lib/Lib.so: Undefined symbol "event_set_log_callback"
```

Not sure where to even begin with this.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 7, 2009)

perl > libevent > p5-Event-Lib 
Be sure your latest compilations are in that order? Then
recompile the errant program if it does not work?


----------



## KernelPanic (Jul 7, 2009)

It was a brand new server build out and as far as I could tell, there was nothing errant in any of them.

I think it may be perl-5.8.9 related because the error continued to appear even as I regressed from libevent-1.4 to the older libevent 1.3e. When I regressed to perl-5.8.8  the script worked fine. Although I was still on libevent 1.3e. 

Due to time constraints I couldn't test it out any further.


----------

